# Help with Redfish



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been trying to target Reds with not much luck lately out of the kayak. I have been using shrimp , gulp shrimp , gold spoons ( medium size and larger size) . I have caught only a few really small ones and a few catfish on the shrimp. 
I have been going out of Navy Point and heading towards Bayou Grande and also around by where the no wake zone is by by the Navy Base. 
With no luck I was hoping someone would be able to throw me some pointers.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey BB - I feel your pain. I've been looking for reds lately, too (looking for my first keeper, as I've caught smallish ones). One of the things that I've read to pay attention to is the tide. A lot of sources say fish reds on low tide, or the last hour of the outgoing tide. I don't know the area you're describing, but I'm betting it's a flats area that has a decent tidal depth change. Maybe give that a shot?


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

been seeing some around the docks at the navy marine in bayou grande, early mornings..


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Will have to check that one out skiff.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Try to find schools of mullet and work around them.


----------

